# Online clinic review



## dk8594 (Jan 12, 2020)

I originally joined this forum to find out more about TRT and since then I've gone through quite a few either because they've gone out of business, policies changed, or I've followed my consultant to a different firm.   Wanted to share my experience with others in case they've come here for the same reason.  Not going to talk prices as I feel this is a bit individualized and some of these clinics I used so long ago that I'm sure prices have changed.

Some generalities about online clinics I've used in general:

I wouldn't use any if I had underlying health concerns.  Online clinics diagnosis TRT. They don't look for, or manage, any other concerns.
They are liberal in prescribing and diagnosing. My original T was in the mid 700s.  I originally tried to go the Dr. route who brushed off my concerns and scripted me some ED meds.
All require blood work.  Some will let you do it yourself and send it in.  Others require you get your lab order from them.
All required an annual phone consultation with a consultant and a virtual appointment with a physician.
None took insurance, but they'll give you a receipt if you want to try to submit it yourself.
None were cheap (think car payment)
Never had a problem getting 200/ml

*Increase my T (IMT)*
Still in business.  My first clinic.  No hassle. Never tried to upsell, but at the time had a policy that I had to include HCG and an AI in each order. They said it was required by law, which it is not.  No continuous check ins.  It was basically reach out when I needed to order. Was able to send in own blood workl

*New Era HRT
*Got bought out by Youth-RX (see below). Original owner has since opened up a new one that I haven't tried.  One person shop, but still responsive and makes regular check ins. Was able to send in own blood work.

*Youth-RX*
Required blood work to be ordered through them.  Also required a 5 week PCT order after each TRT order. ( I don't think they got that it is therapy not a cycle.)  By far the hardest to work with.

*LifeXmd
*Liked the consultant I originally had.  He left to join another firm and the consultant I got seemed like a sales man than someone in the medical profession. Can submit own blood work.

*Reverly Wellness
*Where I am now.  Consultant is cool and knows his sh*t.  Will mention new products and services, but doesn't push them.  Has had the best prices thus far. Can submit own blood work.

If you have had experiences with other online clinics,or different experiences with the ones I mentioned, feel free to post them up.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 12, 2020)

Is there a particular reason why you didn't go to your local doctor?


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 12, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Is there a particular reason why you didn't go to your local doctor?



Was told low t is part of getting old.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 12, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Was told low t is part of getting old.



I was told “we’ll recheck in six months”. 

Went to a clinic and they didn’t say a thing... just slide the credit card machine across the table and winked.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 12, 2020)

When I started trt my doc insisted on topical then wanted to do pellets. I went to royal medical center online and it was costly but painless. No upselling and I was able to do my own labs to send in. I started on 125 a week with HGC. Meds came on time without issues. I used them for a while before going on my own. The doctor there still reads my labs and advises me if I send them to him. I'd recommend them to anyone getting started on TRT


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 12, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Was told low t is part of getting old.



That makes sense. My doc gave me the run around at first too but finally caved. I was pretty close to going that route but really wanted to be able to use my insurance to cut cost.


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Was told low t is part of getting old.



They did that to me too. I was in my late 30's at the time.


----------



## Raider (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey DK, any thoughts on going to an endo. Or something? Just trying to think of ways you can avoid your reg. Dr. , get a script and use your insurance. For every Dr. that gives the old , “ its part of getting old“ there is another that understands and is willing to help. All the best!


----------



## bprice (Jan 13, 2020)

This is a great thread DK8594. I dont have a lot of experience with them but did research a couple before choosing the one in with. I called Defy Medical they were very helpful and said they would accept all initial documents and bloodwork that I had previously done for another company.

Peter Uncaged Md.
Bloodwork req through them every 12 weeks to start.
Prices are pretty competitive.
Annual virtual appt.
Did include HCG at no additional cost.
No compounded Test with AI already included.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 13, 2020)

Raider said:


> Hey DK, any thoughts on going to an endo. Or something? Just trying to think of ways you can avoid your reg. Dr. , get a script and use your insurance. For every Dr. that gives the old , “ its part of getting old“ there is another that understands and is willing to help. All the best!


My reg doc sent me to an endo and that is who prescribed the topical test and wanted to do pellets.  They finally settled on injections after almost a year of trying stuff. The cost of labs and meds after what my insurance wouldnt cover was more than going to the online clinic so i switched over...


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 13, 2020)

Raider said:


> Hey DK, any thoughts on going to an endo. Or something? Just trying to think of ways you can avoid your reg. Dr. , get a script and use your insurance. For every Dr. that gives the old , “ its part of getting old“ there is another that understands and is willing to help. All the best!



Thanks for the thought. My wife and I are healthy and have a ridiculously high deductible plan so the only thing that would come out of using insurance would be that I get a chronic condition added to my record.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 13, 2020)

I went to local doctors and was told the same, you’re getting old. This was unacceptable so I turned to defy medical out of Florida. They did bloods, listened to my symptoms, and started with clomid therapy. Clomid brought my total t up to 800 something but I still had almost no free test. And to top it off I have permanent eye floaters from it. 

They prescribed test, I want to say they started me at 150mg a week. Told me to dose it twice weekly. This fixed everything. It was expensive but worth it. 

Eventually I wanted to be treated locally to let my insurance cover it. Went to an endo, told them my history. They made me show bloods with low t, I think I stopped injecting for a couple weeks. No problem, test was bottomed out. Problem is, insurance companies dictate everything, so my dose was dropped and I was only allowed to be at the very bottom of the scale. **** that, I didn’t feel very good.


----------

